
“Essentials of Garbage Collectors” full course is now available - DmitrySoshnikov
http://dmitrysoshnikov.com/courses/essentials-of-garbage-collectors/
======
codetrotter
I went to buy it and first it said the price was 140 NOK, but after I add it
to cart and sign in to my existing Udemy account it wanted to charge me 165
NOK.

That’s not a huge difference, and I know these things are beyond your control.
But that’s the sort of thing that makes me decide not to buy.

I wish Udemy weren’t so weird about their prices. Change the price and make it
more expensive because I log in. No thanks, Udemy.

~~~
jyriand
Consider yourself lucky. It shows 114,99 EUR price to me.

~~~
Rexxar
I'm not really interested to buy at the moment, I clicked just to see price
after seeing comments on price ... and the result is : 10,99€ (114.99€ with a
special -90% offer available for only 4 days)

Seems to be a lottery.

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
Yeah, I should probably just set the fixed price for future course (didn't
know Udemy such aggressively drops the prices back and forth). Though, it'll
be 114.99 for the original price, so it's great you were able to win this
lottery for 10.99 :)

~~~
Waterluvian
Are you allowed to sell outside Udemy? I appreciate they give you perks like
discoverability. But can I send you cash for a zip file?

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
I'll see if I can just put the course on another platform with stable prices.
Maybe even on vimeo or something, so it's possible to buy just individual
lectures to be more flexible. Though, if you got a good price now from Udemy,
this probably works too.

------
ameyv
Looks good.

Can you also share, which new topics/lectures are u going to cover? Any
roadmap for this course in mind?

Do you also have any hands on coding exercises?

Lacks content and some exercises..for now.. definitely will keep eye on this..
will buy..

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
@ameyv, thanks for the feedback!

Yes, there will be more courses related to implementation of programming
languages: Automata Theory, Theory of Parsing, Essentials of Interpretation,
and others.

There are some lab sessions for the Garbage Collectors class, e.g. Writing a
Memory Allocator from Lecture 6, where we implement an allocator similar to
`malloc` function: [http://dmitrysoshnikov.com/compilers/writing-a-memory-
alloca...](http://dmitrysoshnikov.com/compilers/writing-a-memory-allocator/)

As to materials, yes, there will be an accompanying book for this course.

~~~
ameyv
Hi Dmitry,

Bought! Will provide feedback and review :)

Will looking forward to book and more content in this course.

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
Hey ameyv, awesome, thanks! Will appreciate your feedback on the course page.

------
ameyv
Udemy coupon to avoid surge pricing.

Try LearnNow (for old account) or FTV06RESTDEAL11 (for new account)

It automatically showed these 2 coupons! See if it works for you guys.

Disclaimer: May have something do with country wise or regional pricing

~~~
register
The cost jumped to 37,99$ and the coupon had no effect. At this price it costs
too much. I should have bought it yesterday.

~~~
ameyv
Try in incognito mode.. and with new account. It will not show surge price.

------
smarri
Ah I truly thought this course was about something else and incredibly post
modern, I read the headline too literally.

Best of luck!

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
Garbage collection IRL is very important as well ;)

------
mangatmodi
Liked it! Purchased it! I have been interested in and reading a lot about
memory management. Hope this will help.

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
mangatmodi, great, thanks! Feel free to reach me in case of any questions, and
good luck with memory management -- it's a great engineering topic.

------
iamcreasy
I understand that it's a theoretical focus course, but is there any
implementation that is/will be available to the audience?

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
Thanks, yes, all the lectures on GC algorithms (from Part 2 of the course)
have a detailed source code implementation. This is done is pseudo-code
though, explicitly showing that you can port this implementation to any
language you'd like.

As mentioned below in this comments thread, GC algorithms are not only
specific to objects in raw heap memory. These algorithms are transferrable to
higher-level systems as well.

As to specific implementation, yes, I'm planning to have a GitHub repo with
all the algorithms implemented in C++.

~~~
iamcreasy
Is there any specific book that can be a good companion with this course? What
are the primary books that helped you build this course?

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
Yes, the main book which is recommended for the course is "The Garbage
Collection Handbook". In addition one can read the "Garbage Collection:
Algorithms for Automatic Dynamic Memory Management", but this one is specific
to C++.

~~~
iamcreasy
Thank you. I've bought the course. Do Udemy provides community forum per
course? How would I interact with the community who are taking this course?

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
Thanks! Yes, Udemy provides sending messages to instructors, though I'm not
sure about specifically community per course. You may also contact me directly
on Udemy on my website in case of any questions.

------
pjmlp
Love the explicit mention that one doesn't need to constrain to C and C++.

Good luck with the course.

~~~
chrisseaton
There are production garbage collectors written in languages like Java, so
this shouldn't be surprising.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Garbage collection algorithms are also applicable outside of in process memory
management.

I wrote a copying collector against a KV store in Clojure that I ran in prod
for a while, though I swapped it out for a generational mark and sweep in
Java.

I'm sure somewhere, somehow, somebody has written a GC in Excel serving some
kind of business need.

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
Great point, and the example. Exactly, the GC algorithms are a high-level
abstraction, which can be transferred, and applied on higher-level systems.

------
bart736282
Why did you choose to go with Udemy?

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
As mentioned above in other comments, Udemy was just easy to setup, and
doesn't have monthly subscription fee. In general I'll be fine with the fee,
so I'm considering other platforms for this and future courses. Let me know if
you have good recommendations.

~~~
langitbiru
What about [https://teachable.com](https://teachable.com)?

~~~
DmitrySoshnikov
Available now: [https://dmitrysoshnikov.teachable.com/p/essentials-of-
garbag...](https://dmitrysoshnikov.teachable.com/p/essentials-of-garbage-
collectors)

